# Mag C adapter for FM 1C 26500



## Chodes (Jul 19, 2009)

Seems it would be very simple to make a Mag C head adapter for Fivemega 26500 C bodies.
Just machine the hex section off a 6P bezel (or clone) , then machine threads on the outside of the bezel , slightly shorten the bezel , done.

Nice formfactor IMHO , could be made as a turbo head option instead of a 26mm bezel - just unscrew the adapter.

For a nicer look finned mag head then reanodized black to match the body.

So any machinists like the idea? Would it be as easy as it seems?


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you post dimensioned drawings of the mating parts?


----------



## Chodes (Jul 19, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Can you post dimensioned drawings of the mating parts?


 
I should be able to do a resonable job.
I just emailed Mirage_Man asking for his opinion on this.

I only have a solarforce stainless 6p bezel and a Surefire C2 to test fit - the C2 slides inside the rear of the mag head until it hits the threads.

The solarorce does not quite fit - so that means it would be thick enough to allow some machining?

The sloarforce head is approx 35mm long , it would need to be approx 24mm long to reach all the threads inside the Mag head , leaving 5mm clearance with a KD/DX P7 reflector installed.

I'll do a bit more measuring and post some drawings.


----------



## Chodes (Jul 19, 2009)

Make sense?

I noticed mag c body has 9-10 mm thread, so I allowed about the same. The solarforce head I have has grooves near the hex part of the bezel , they extend to 15mm from the rear of the bezel would leave about 8mm for threads. Bezel withouit grooves would be better.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 20, 2009)

Been to long since I've drafted anything, this looks wonderful. Something seems to have happened with the scanner however. Here's an enhanced version:


----------



## Chodes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, it was a little dark.

I suppose I should have said "Surefire C to Mag C" adapter, obviously this adapter could be used for any Surefire C body.


----------



## Chodes (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey ElectronGuru - could you do me a favour and measure the outside diameter of a 6P head. Got any calipers? I measured 32.09mm for the Solarforce stainless steel , 31.72mm for the C2 head , I'm hoping the 6P is closer to the C2 size.


----------



## Rommul (Jul 20, 2009)

I would buy 3 or 4 of these.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 11, 2009)

Chodes said:


> Hey ElectronGuru - could you do me a favour and measure the outside diameter of a 6P head. Got any calipers? I measured 32.09mm for the Solarforce stainless steel , 31.72mm for the C2 head , I'm hoping the 6P is closer to the C2 size.



Sorry for not seeing this sooner. Comparing the C2 to the 6P and 6PD with my very limited caliper skills, the C2 is a bit larger. I'd say on the order of .2mm. What does your real caliper show?


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 11, 2009)

My C2 and 6P bezel are the exact same size, almost.

I measured 31.72 for my 6P and 31.71 for my C2. I'm sure they are supposed to be the same size though.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a couple of 6Ps now - head does seem same diameter as the C2.

The Solarforce head is stainless steel. I have an L2M Solarforce in the mail - I'll check the al head when I get it.


----------

